# First time poster!!  purple and blue look



## MrsPackMan (Jan 6, 2009)

here is a look i did recently hope you like it






















funny pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








What I used:
FACE: 
MAc Studio fix fluid in NC45
Mac blush in Blunt to contour
Mac blush in Pinkered Peach/Trust Fund duo -- LE


EYES:
Mac Bamboom paint all over
Heavenly Natural pigment in Diva on center lid
Mac Gold Mode pigment on inner 1/3 of lid
Mac Deep Truth on outer V and crease
Mac Carbon on outer V
Mac Gold Dusk pigment as highlighter ---LOVES IT!!! looks so much better in person
BTFL
Mac #36 lashes


LIPS:
Bobbie Brown Petal Blossom l/g

www.shadesofsabrena.blogspot.com
http://www.youtube.com/user/MrsPackMan44


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: First time poster!!  lots of looks*

Two looks, both very nice!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rennah (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: First time poster!!  lots of looks*

These are all gorgeous looks!!

*Tip: *to get the images to show up in your post, remove the "?v=0" or "?t=1222552352" from after the .jpg extension in the link, and put the link inside [ img ] tags.


----------



## milamonster (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: First time poster!!  lots of looks*

great looks! 
dont forget to list what you used so they dont move it to another section


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: First time poster!!  lots of looks*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_These are all gorgeous looks!!

*Tip: *to get the images to show up in your post, remove the "?v=0" or "?t=1222552352" from after the .jpg extension in the link, and put the link inside [ img ] tags. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THANKS!!!!


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 6, 2009)

woah. so pretty! what do you ue on your brows if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## shootout (Jan 6, 2009)

Love it.
And you're freakin' gorgeous. =]


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 6, 2009)

That is LOVELY. I love using purple and blues


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 6, 2009)

Holy Moly!!!

Keep on posting woman, you have MAD SKILLS!! Also I think I could kill for your eyebrows hehehehe. HOT!!!


----------



## MacArtist (Jan 6, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## sinergy (Jan 6, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Khalia25 (Jan 6, 2009)

Goooooooooooooooooorgeoussss!!!!!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jan 6, 2009)

very pretty fotd and you look gorgeous too!


----------



## User67 (Jan 6, 2009)

Beautiful look!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 6, 2009)

This look is beautiful


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_woah. so pretty! what do you ue on your brows if u don't mind me asking?_

 
its actually a cheapo liner i get at the beauty supply.  the brand is Ruby Kisses (its a white case and retractable) and the color is 'brown'

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 6, 2009)

very pretty and lovely color combo!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Its looks great on you,and those colors are very pretty


----------



## pharmchick60 (Jan 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Odette (Jan 6, 2009)

Great colour combo! You look gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 6, 2009)

You look beautiful...Love the eyes and the lips so much!! Can't wait to see more posts!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 6, 2009)

Love It!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 6, 2009)

simply stunning!  I want gold dusk pigment now!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 6, 2009)

plz post MORE!
everything aabout this look is AMAZING


----------



## jennyjen1 (Jan 7, 2009)

I really like this on you.  I love the color blend!


----------



## NancyNosrati (Jan 7, 2009)

love it. cute hair too!


----------



## iLLdWeeb (Jan 7, 2009)

Love it and I love your hairrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Lyssah (Jan 7, 2009)

This is such a nice look - really looks great on you


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 7, 2009)

i want to take the time to say youre so beautiful and the look you did is awesome! I love your hair too soo cute!


----------



## Kels823 (Jan 7, 2009)

This is just gorgeous... please keep posting!


----------



## couturesista (Jan 7, 2009)

Very Nice. I like ur hair too!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jan 7, 2009)

such a pretty smile! love the looks!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 7, 2009)

this looks so good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great job!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 7, 2009)

i love it. you're awesome!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jan 7, 2009)

very cute!


----------



## prettysecrets (Jan 7, 2009)

So pretty!! Cant wait to see more from you!


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_simply stunning! I want gold dusk pigment now!!_

 
gold dusk pig is a MUST!!!!!  i'm in love with the color right now.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jan 7, 2009)

woww your so pretty!! you need to keep postinggg love these colors


----------



## devin (Jan 8, 2009)

very pretty! the purple looks great on you! great brows too!


----------



## Willa (Jan 8, 2009)

What a gorgeous lady! 

I love love love your hair <3


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 8, 2009)

Gorgeous hope you keep posting you have skills


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 8, 2009)

Loving this! You're so pretty


----------



## JollieJanice (Jan 10, 2009)

Lovely just lovely I look forward to seeing more things from you.


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous !!!
love your hair and your last photo


----------



## daFilli (Jan 10, 2009)

i love the hair! wow!


----------



## nunu (Jan 10, 2009)

beautiful.


----------



## marley20 (Jan 10, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## whittt8 (Jan 10, 2009)

Gorgeous! Cant wait to see more


----------



## CGBee (Jan 11, 2009)

gorgeous.


----------



## nikki (Jan 11, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Rondafaye (Jan 12, 2009)

I think you look amazing. I love this look. If I had talent, I'd do it myself.


----------



## joey444 (Jan 12, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Jan 12, 2009)

gorgeous look, you look beautiful!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 12, 2009)

really pretty!


----------



## aziza (Jan 12, 2009)

Glorious! I took a look through your blog and you are so talented and your hair always looks so fly


----------



## MissAnnaBanna (Jan 12, 2009)

this is pretty! & so is ur hair, it looks so healthy!


----------



## oooshesbad (Jan 12, 2009)

very pwetty !!!!


----------

